# The Dirtiest Word Ever



## Lawson (Dec 2, 2007)

You guessed it. _Limone_.



> *'I'm going to tell my son the worst swearword in the world'*
> 
> "Sometimes the mystery is better than the knowing, wouldn't you say? Sometimes the journey is better than the destination"
> 
> ...


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

This would have made a great scene for "Christmas Story" ...


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Then what's the cleanest word ever?


----------



## Alexander & Overcharge (Feb 20, 2008)

Howard said:


> Then what's the cleanest word ever?


That's easy. "Irish Spring".

.


----------



## WhoKnows (May 29, 2007)

Alexander & Overcharge said:


> That's easy. "Irish Spring".
> 
> .


:icon_smile: +1


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Alexander & Overcharge said:


> That's easy. "Irish Spring".
> 
> .


Thanks Alex,good for a laugh.


----------



## Kingstonian (Dec 23, 2007)

Nothing wrong with Chessington World of Adventures. Kids enjoy it and I have had a good few free tickets over the years.

Still that is Guardianistas for you.


----------

